# feeding my piranha



## xBIgBOix (Feb 28, 2004)

I heard that feeding piranha guppies isnt healthy. Should i feed them rodents


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

nah just stick with krill, catfish/tilapia filets, worms and pellets if they will take them.


----------



## piranha_sarge (Feb 23, 2004)

every once in awhile cant hurt any but it is bad if you feed them guppies 100% of the time


----------



## lui_81083 (Feb 18, 2004)

^good advice!


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

a diet of strictly live foods isn't healthy for your fish. they need a varied diet..them them live foods for a treat.

their main diet should consist of:

-shrimp
-catfish
-beef
-beefheart
-chicken
-smelt
-krill
-earthworms
-mealworms


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

^ goodlist above

I would add salmon and squid to that list also.


----------



## adamc07 (Oct 23, 2003)

Poultry is bad for fish, read it at some other post.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

The most varied diet the better...you should try fish fillets, shrimp, crab, earthworms...and beefheart, chicken and clean feeders once in a while :nod: !


----------



## ScratchHTT (Dec 24, 2003)

Ask your G Unit Uncle


----------

